# The Moreton Bay Fishing Classic - The Family Fishing Event



## whiting (Oct 6, 2011)

The Moreton Bay Fishing Classic - The Family Fishing Event 
After an absence of two years Moreton Bay Trailer Boat Club has revived the Moreton Bay Fishing Classic fishing event which is to be held at MBTBC on 22 to 24 November 2013.
Competitors may fish offshore, inshore, and along the foreshore.
The major prizes in the competition will be decided by a program of lucky draws. Each day, five competitor entry numbers will be drawn at random from a barrel. Those selected will go into a draw of finalists on the last day of the tournament. Winners of the major prizes (Tinny, motor & trailer) will then be drawn at random from those 15 finalists.
Each species in the adult fishing competition (6 categories - Bream, Whiting, Snapper, Pearl Perch, Tailor & Dart) will win a first prize of $500 cash, with 2nd and 3rd prizes given on all species. A junior competition will be run (2 categories) with prizes handed out for 1st, 2nd & 3rd.
Entry is open to everyone, not just club members and forms are available from the MBTBC office, MBTBC Marina and available via download from the links below.
Senior entry is $30
Junior entry $15 (Under age of 15 as of 22/11/13).
*There will be a separate Kayak fishing competition (2 categories - bream & flathead) run from 6am - 2pm on Saturday November 23, with a 1st prize of $100 cash and 2nd & 3rd prizes. Kayak competition entry is $10.*
Download your entry for the 2013 Moreton Bay Fishing Classic and return it the MBTBC clubhouse with payment. You can read the full terms and conditions here.

Lex


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Lex,

I hope you don't mind but I'll add a link to the entry forms to make it easier for anybody that is interested.

http://www.mbtbc.com/wp-content/uploads/Moreton-Bay-Fishing-Classic-2013-entry.pdf


----------



## whiting (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Kev - my links didn't work.

If people go to www.mbtbc.com there is a link to the terms & conditions for the competition as well.


----------



## whiting (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks - I'll post more info as we get closer to the date


----------



## whiting (Oct 6, 2011)

Regretably the Moreton Bay Trailer Boat Club has had to cancel the planned fishing competition that was to be held this coming weekend.

More info at www.mbtbc.com.au

Lex


----------

